# Travel Talk > High, Lows and Extremes >  第三個安二哥哥發

## xy34704

We all need to do our bit to help the environment, from using low energy light bulbs, insulating your home or even walking short distances instead of using the car. The list is endless but when do we really think about the environment when going on holiday. Im not a scientist or an activist, just a normal person who does their bit to help the environment. I realise that to fight climate change we need to make the right choices but at the same time without the need to sacrifice lifestyle or comfort.
I came across a website I would like to share with you. They compare hotels as well as car and motorcycle insurance. The car/motorcycle insurance is for UK users only but there hotel comparison service can be used by any user from around the world. If you go to the web site this will take you directly to the hotels page.




Up until know I really didnt consider the CO2 emissions hotels create. Apparently every day you stay at a hotel the average room creates around 30kg of CO2. There are hotels out there that are reducing their CO2 emissions by implementing changes in the way they operate but you are still going to get those unavoidable co2 emissions.
This is where the website mentioned above really makes the difference. For every hotel search you conduct the website will offset 65% of your hotel rooms co2 for FREE. They do this by investing 50% of the revenue they receive into carbon reduction projects from around the world. I think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------

